# More firefighters fighting fires



## Hellhound (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay, two firefighters fighting one fire.  Nineteen Hundred Eighty, scanned from print.  Negatives long gone.  So is the department for which they worked, swallowed up under consolidation.  Look how happy the Battalion Chief appears to be:






OM-1, 55mm, Tri-X


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice Photo


----------



## Tony S (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice memories.  I remember 1980, when wearing an airpack was more of a fashion statement than a safety tool and chiefs showed up with no protective gear on.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 28, 2011)

I still see that happen in my area sometimes


----------



## rdtagman (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice picture.  Looks like an old MSA SCBA?  I have a friend that elevated to deputy Chief / Fire Marshal who had to take early retirement because he "John Wayne'd" it too many times coming up though the ranks.  Doctors would not let him near smoke.  Hard to investigate fires if you can't be near a little smoke.


----------

